# Babies!



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Our pygmy goat, Sassy, had her kids (2) about half an hour ago. They're both standing.  Will report back tonight.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:woohoo:

I love baby goats and lambs and chicks and  ...I have a little while to wait yet on ours ... around the end of this month.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Still standing. 1 boy, 1 girl. Here they are at 1 hour old.










All cleaned up


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

What cute babies. :congrat:Love the little coats.:2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

It was cold and windy and they were shivering so we helped out a bit.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Awwww...too cute!!!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey Joe, my wife loved the pics but we are curious...just how big is a newborn pygmy goat?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jason, about 6"-8" but these 2 aren't pure pygmy. Our Boer got out of his pen and "had his way" with all the girls last fall. We lost the oldest one about 2weeks ago. She had 4 and apparently the stress of birthing was too much for her. 3 of the kids were stillborn and the other died shortly after. But we have 3 more does that should be kidding in the next few weeks.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Two more kids on Sunday afternoon; both girls. :woohoo:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:2thumb: How many goats do you have to kid?

I'm waiting ... :gaah: ... My first lambs are due on the April 1st and the goats I'm not sure but it will not be long. :flower:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Two more, sometime around the end of April.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Our first baby goat was born not more than an hour ago. :woohoo: The grand baby wanted 'to walk to the barn and see the horses'  After that we had to go and look at the goats and Willow was not with the herd. The search was on ... and a short time later we find her and her new baby buck. 

Boy did I have a lot of question to answer. LOL


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

:congrat: Kids are so cute... until they grow up to be goats and start eating their shelter.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> :congrat: Kids are so cute... until they grow up to be goats and start eating their shelter.


 When they are that young do they taste like chicken.:dunno::scratch:ignore::sssh: me bad.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> When they are that young do they taste like chicken.:dunno::scratch:ignore::sssh: me bad.


:gaah:

Bob you are right! " You are bad "


----------



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

Aww! They're cute. Got any updated pictures?

And the title had me going "Babies = livestock..?"


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> When they are that young do they taste like chicken.:dunno::scratch:ignore::sssh: me bad.


Doesn't everything taste like chicken? 

Pics? Sorry, something is wrong with the camera. It won't stay turned on long enough to take any. I'll take it to be looked at sooner or later. Probably later.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I forgot to post the latest additions, actually the end of the goat additions for this year. 2 more girls about 2 weeks ago and a boy and a girl 2 days ago. That makes an even 20. Here is everyone together about 2 hours after the last 2 were born.










Now we have 3 hens setting. We're developing quite a zoo around here.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Love the picture!!!!!!!

Our goats and the jacob are finished for the year... a buck/ram year for the most part ... but as my hubby said ... "more to put up this fall ... we will have lots of meat for the table."

Waiting on the icelandic to drop but I 'know' one will be a cross with the jacob and not due till July. (waiting is hard:gaahlol

Thanks for the picture...:2thumb:


----------

